# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Bộ sưu tập của Lenamhai

## Lenamhai

1. Kính thưa các kiểu Sì bin đơ



2. Kính thưa các loại Sì tép... tép gì không biết... xem rồi sẽ biết... không phải tép kia kaka



3. Kính thưa các loại driver







4. Kính thưa các loại nhông, đai răng



5.Kính thưa các loại mâm cặp



6. một ít sắt vụn dùng để làm kèo lợp mái tole tầm hơn nửa tạ hic 



7. Tiểu đội 



8. Harmonick driver 1:100


và còn nua chưa lục hết được
Đặc biệt Là thứ này kaka Lụm về từ tàu Enterpriese - Starktrex khi dừng ở ngã 4 vá bánh xe kakak
một cây lazer Blue 2000mw 445n, tầm quét ><1km hạ gục bất cứ thứ gì cản đường

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Boyred2000, kimtan, Mr.L

----------


## culitruong

Định đàn áp bà con hả đại ca

----------


## Nam CNC

Nóng mặt quáaaaaaaaaa,,,, hẹn 1 ngày ông chùm này lên tiếng.... mà còn ông chùm Phúc Bồ nữa (Phuchnd) hắn dạo này xây nhà cưới vợ nên lặn mất tiêu.

----------


## Lenamhai

kaka có nhà mới thả sức mà dội boom

----------


## Lenamhai

Nhiêu đó mà nhằm nhò gì với NamCNC-Sale247-Culitruong-CKD-Phucnd và còn nhiều kho vũ khí mật nằm rải rác khắp các quận nội thành chứ
Phải có phát sùng đầu tiên thì mới lộ những diện thứ dữ à

----------


## biết tuốt

em không biết dùng từ gì ngoài từ " vãi hàng"  :Cool:   toàn hàng ngon , nhìn lại thấy ngán ngẩm con máy của em , toàn đồ cùi , các bác trong nam sướng thật , nhiều chỗ kiếm đồ ngon bổ rẻ , ngoài này bãi đã ít hàng thì chớ có thì cũng đắt gần bằng bán lẻ

----------


## phuongmd

Những thứ này là để thỉnh thoảng anh ý quyên góp ủng hộ diễn đàn đấy. Không bán đâu.

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## Nam CNC

Chóng mặt quá, toàn diện thú dữ quý hiếm không..... mà ghét cái ông này,toàn khoe chứ không bán, chẳng có cơ hội gì sở hữu những món của ổng.
       @all, anh em ngoài ấy và vùng xa, thiếu món gì thì có mục cần mua cứ post , biết đâu mấy món tụi em sưu tầm để đó lại hữu dụng với anh em thì sao, còn món nào anh em cảm thấy cùi bắp muốn nâng cấp thì bán ve chai hỗ trợ anh em mới chập chững ham hố đi rồi mua món mới cho nó phê, chứ dở dở ương ương nhìn thấy ghét, ra đá 1 cái, vào thụi 1 cái... hahah cai vụ này thì em biết rõ mà, em thấy ghét thì cho không đỡ mệt óc ( heheh nói trước cho hết rồi !!!)

----------

kimtan

----------


## Khongnickname

Chắc phải dọn kho up cạnh tranh quá !

----------


## ahdvip

Mai về nhà lôi đống đồ của đại ca ra cạnh tranh lại mới được. Anh em nào có đồ cho em mượn nhiều nhiều để em lên chơi lại "kính thưa các loại" ^^

----------


## Lenamhai

Show dê, đế ae có cơ hội hiểu biết thêm và trao đổi hàng

----------


## ít nói

Pác  còn caia mâm 4 chấu mini ko

----------


## Lenamhai

Còn nhưng không bán, để dành làm đồ chơi he he

----------


## Bias

bác cho em hỏi , mâm 3 chấu phi 120 giá cỡ bao nhiêu là mua được ?

----------


## vanlam1102



----------


## ít nói

> Còn nhưng không bán, để dành làm đồ chơi he he


Pác ham chơi rùi em đang thèm nó

----------

